# Feeling so disheartened



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi ladies
I feel like all I do is worry and moan but this time I think I am totally justified.
Went in today for day 6 scan, been on clomid the last 5 days, and was hoping to begin treeatment today.
I arrived for my scan after a particularly bad day at work (clomid has turned me into a nightmare this month) to be told that...my notes have been lost and I can not have treatment until they find them, which means waiting til next month. Apparently they have been looking all day and can't find them anywhere.

After last months disappointment if not responding to treatment, this has really disheartened me. I was too upset to get angry and just feel like I'm doing everything I can, but am getting nowhere.
And these are the people I am trusting to get me pregnant - it doesn't exactly fill me with confidence. I'm beginning to think maybe the universe is trying to tell me something


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

smc - that's terrible! you poor thing    I suppose these things do happen (I bet your notes have got tucked inside someone elses), but that is of no comfort to you.  I hope your clinic can sort themselves out soon and can convince you that they are worthy of your custom.  
Don't worry about what the universe is trying to tell you -  hopefully the karma will come around and the difficulties you are having in getting to ttc will be balanced by a smooth ride when you do get there     

Some1
xx


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

That's awful SMC, no wonder you are so cross.  

Maybe you could think about a different clinic - it might make you feel more confided about treatment and I'm sure theres a lot to be said for positive thinkIng.

When you have the energy I'd also complain to the clinic. I hope they've not taken any money from you   

Take care x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm inclined to agree with Bambiboo on this one...I don't think the universe is conspiring against you or that it's bad karma or anything, but I do think you have an underperforming clinic and frankly the amount we pay for fertility tx we deserve better service

I had some problems with my clinic on one cycle, I made a formal/written complaint to my consultant and they were very good about following up and agreeing processes which would be put in place for my next cycle (and I definitely saw an improvement)

It is not acceptable to have had you on meds and planned a cycle, only to tell you you can't have tx because they have lost your notes - for sure you should not pay anything for anything you've spent up to date on this cycle and I'd be inclined to ask that next month is free too for the emotional distress it's caused you

I'd write a calm and considered letter to the director there explaining how this has affected you and how unacceptable it is and see what comes back
Meantime I'd also research alternative clinics if there are any nearby as I'd personally feel a bit uncomfortable trusting a clinic that manages to lose vital medical documents...

big     - this journey is up and down for sure, but hang in there and you'll get there   
Suitcase
x


----------



## SophieBlue (Apr 17, 2011)

hi SMC
I fully agree with other ladies and I just wanted to give you a virtual hug and cheer you up a bit.
It's such a hard journey.............keep positive I am sure good karma will soon come    

Take care  & all the best
Sophie xx


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ladies, thank you so much for your messages. I can't even begin to describe how  upset I was.
Luckily, my notes were found.
I rang the following day and left a message demanding a meeting with someone that day.
They called me back within an hour and told me the notes had been found. Fortunately because I have such long cycles, they were able to save this cycle and carry on.

I still don't feel happy about being at the clinic but they are holding 4 of my donor vials and I believe they can't be transferred to another clinic. Besides, this clinic is so close to work and it has meant that getting to appointments has been so much easier than it would be anywhere else.

I have just finished writing a 2 page letter of complaint, where I have explained the effects of what has happened and I have also raised a few other issues as well, that I have had myself and heard from other as well. It is very calm and I have to say, pretty damn good! Being an English teacher is finally being of some use to me!

I am now on day 8 and am taking menopur until Sunday, when I have a scan on Monday - hopefully this time they will have actually taken proper care of my notes!

Thanks again for all of your support, it means a great deal!
Sarah xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi SMC - sorry that you have been put through this extra stress, but I'm glad they found your notes in time.  Also glad you are going to still make complaint as I agree with the others that their treatment of you was totally unacceptable.
Re; your donor vials - you should be able to move them to another clinic if needs be as many of us moved our DS around, some to clinics abroad.
Take care and wishing you loads of luck and    for this cycle       

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

smc - so sorry you are having a tough time, it is stressful enough without the clinic adding to it all! If you do want to move clinics, you can move you sperm there are forms to fill in and courier. Good Luck


----------

